# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të identifikohem në Tinasoft EasyCafe?

## Olsir

A ka mundesi dikush tme ndihmoj me paswordin e hapjes se programit easy cafe?E kam instalu,por kur e hap me kerkon nje pasword ku useri eshte Ad.E kam kerkuar ne shume vende po skam mund me e gjet.

----------


## Gerrard

Olsir: Tina Soft i ka Standart passwordet.

Username: TINASOFT
Password: EASYCAFE

Shpresojë që të kem ndihmuar.

Kalofsh sa më mirë

T-B

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> A ka mundesi dikush tme ndihmoj me paswordin e hapjes se programit easy cafe?E kam instalu,por kur e hap me kerkon nje pasword ku useri eshte Ad.E kam kerkuar ne shume vende po skam mund me e gjet.


Te rekomandoj ta ndryshosh passwordin , sepse klientat mund ta gjejne passwordin default ne internet (sic bere ti).

----------

